# How plausible is this?



## seekanddestroy (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright i'm new to this forum and this is my first post..
but i have a question.. and ive never built my own box but is this possible to
port this box design? and how big would my box have to be to get the most out of my alpine 12s?
or should i stay sealed? I have so many questions but i'm a fast learner

all help is appreciated


----------

